# Pork Belly Prices



## confederateknowhow

I'm considering giving bacon a shot. I called a butcher in town they said they would probably be around 15#'s a piece and  run a little over $1 a pound. Does this sound fair or should I keep looking?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## alelover

A little over a dollar a pound? Jump on it. They're like 2.69 a pound here. And they are like only 8 -10 pounds.


----------



## tjohnson

Stock Up!

TJ


----------



## alblancher

Something doesn't smell right in the woodshed.  I just got off the phone with my butcher to order bellies for SELA,   1.85 lb for 3 belly cases  maybe 45lbs of belly.

Make sure you are not getting the tail end trimmings that tend to be very thin.  If they look nice stock up because I doubt you'll see them at that price again!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Man,just called and it's $1.81/lb. here in N.Cen.oihO.Oh, man. More begging now,I just talked her into a Maverick.


----------



## confederateknowhow

Well, hopefully I'll be making bacon soon!


----------



## confederateknowhow

$1.40 per pound for fresh bellies. About 40 lbs to a case. I'm not sure where they are getting them, but more than likely Dryden Provisions. I heard from a friend I work with that there isn't a whole lot of meat on them and are kind of thin. There is a place in Bardstown called Boones, that sells them and he said they are better quality. I have one more place to check before pulling the trigger.


----------



## alblancher

Good fresh bellies are essential to good bacon.  The thin ones are fine as long as they have a good ratio of fat to meat.


----------



## scarbelly

I just had to pay 2.89 here for some thin ones


----------



## teeznuts

I paid $2.78 lb for some thin ones that were frozen but I just found a wholesale place that will sell for $1.70 lb if I buy at least 50 lbs. Sounds like it's time to stock up on cure! That said, $1.40 lb sounds like a steal. Get some!


----------



## confederateknowhow

I've got a lot of cure. I have some maple flavored bacon and ham cure that will do 25# of meat, and 5 pounds of instacure #1 that will do about 450# of meat....I just need the meat! I'm thinkin about gettin one of them there AMZN gadgets. Everyone seems to really like them and they seem to be great for bacon and cheese.


----------



## confederateknowhow

I talked to the people, they said the bellies they get for other people are really good quality. Said they get them from up in Indiana. I'm excited!


----------



## nakom

They wanted $5.99 lb here in TN.  I found a Mexican Grocery store that is suppose to get some in and he was saying $2.99 lb.  I bought 2 pigs to raise a month ago because i could not believe the price.  I will raise these for 7 months and off to the butcher they go.  $1.40 lb i would buy 50# for sure.


----------



## teeznuts

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> I've got a lot of cure. I have some maple flavored bacon and ham cure that will do 25# of meat, and 5 pounds of instacure #1 that will do about 450# of meat....I just need the meat! I'm thinkin about gettin one of them there AMZN gadgets. Everyone seems to really like them and they seem to be great for bacon and cheese.


The AMNPS is excellent for bacon and cheese. Cheese is probably the easiest thing you will ever smoke with the AMNPS.


----------



## bluebombersfan

$2.69/lb here


----------



## smokeamotive

$2.89 here. @ $1.70 lb I'll take 50lbs


----------



## confederateknowhow

Holy pig that would make a lot of bacon! I contacted the Swift meat company yesterday for pork bellies. Told them I would be making it at home and what not, here is the email I received...

_Our minimum del quantity is 40,000 lbs . I make 9/11-11/13 13/15 & 15/17 skinless bellies._

_These are all formula priced and the prices change as the bellies and the credit items prices change._

_Example right now the 9/11 11/13 & 13/15 skinless bellies are priced  at 1.4500 fob the plants._

Did I read that right or maybe it was a typo?_  _*40,000 lbs *of bellies?! Now my next question...the 9/11 13/15 and all that. Is that a ratio of meat to fat or something? and what would be the ideal one to look for? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bearcarver

Never paid less than $1.99, or more than about $3 per pound.

All were nice quality, except one of the highest priced ones was almost all fat !!!

Can't beat the AMNPS (any kind of smoking), or it's little brother AMNS (for cold smoking).

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

We can't even get pork bellies here.


----------



## biaviian

Here fresh, local, bellies are $2.99 a pound.  #12-15 per belly.


----------



## smokeamotive

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> Holy pig that would make a lot of bacon! I contacted the Swift meat company yesterday for pork bellies. Told them I would be making it at home and what not, here is the email I received...
> 
> _Our minimum del quantity is 40,000 lbs . I make 9/11-11/13 13/15 & 15/17 skinless bellies._
> 
> _These are all formula priced and the prices change as the bellies and the credit items prices change._
> 
> _Example right now the 9/11 11/13 & 13/15 skinless bellies are priced  at 1.4500 fob the plants._
> 
> Did I read that right or maybe it was a typo?_  _*40,000 lbs *of bellies?! Now my next question...the 9/11 13/15 and all that. Is that a ratio of meat to fat or something? and what would be the ideal one to look for? Thanks for the help!


Dont quote me on this, I'm just guessin, but it looks to me that these numbers represent the size of the belly in lbs. 9 to 11 lb 13 to 15lb etc.....


----------



## girlsgames

I think that the price of this commodity will stay about the same


----------



## tailgate72

I just talked to our local meat guy a few days ago and he quoted me $6 a lb for a 40lb box. After hearing that, I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Bearcarver

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> Holy pig that would make a lot of bacon! I contacted the Swift meat company yesterday for pork bellies. Told them I would be making it at home and what not, here is the email I received...
> 
> _Our minimum del quantity is 40,000 lbs . I make 9/11-11/13 13/15 & 15/17 skinless bellies._
> 
> _These are all formula priced and the prices change as the bellies and the credit items prices change._
> 
> _Example right now the 9/11 11/13 & 13/15 skinless bellies are priced  at 1.4500 fob the plants._
> 
> Did I read that right or maybe it was a typo?_  _*40,000 lbs *of bellies?! Now my next question...the 9/11 13/15 and all that. Is that a ratio of meat to fat or something? and what would be the ideal one to look for? Thanks for the help!


You could find another smoker in Kentucky, and split a delivery.

Then you only each have to take 20,000 pounds each. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear

PS:  I think 9/11 means 9 to 11 pounds, 11/13 means 11 to 13 pounds, etc. Those are size batches they make.

Edit:  OOOPS, Smokeamotive already said that, so I agree with him.


----------



## confederateknowhow

Bearcarver said:


> You could find another smoker in Kentucky, and split a delivery.
> 
> Then you only each have to take 20,000 pounds each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> PS:  I think 9/11 means 9 to 11 pounds, 11/13 means 11 to 13 pounds, etc. Those are size batches they make.
> 
> Edit:  OOOPS, Smokeamotive already said that, so I agree with him.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys...Wildflower contacted me when I first started this thread. We are going to split a 40 lb case. It will be a first for both of us.


----------



## billyj571

Going to call my butcher and get a price all this talk of bacon gave me the urge to make bacon .


----------



## dpeart

I bought mine at the local mexican meat market and it was a 15pound belly for $2.69.

wholesale they cost me 1.87 - 2.05 per pound in 40 pound cases.  I typically order meat once per month if anyone in Austin TX area is interested, they come from Action Meat out of Houston.  I've never ordered their bellies before but think I'm going to give it a shot next month.

dave


----------



## roller

I paid 1.99 for the 2 I bought and they weighted 12 and 13lbs...That was about a month ago...


----------



## simple

Ordered 10 lbs. of "Fresh Side" today from an actual realistic butcher shop yesterday.  There are few of them around here, and most of them apparently consider themselves to be meat artists or something.  One quoted me $4.99/lb for belly, one "doesn't deal in things like that"  (?? WTH?? I thought it was a butcher shop?), and one had a great website but never bothered answering my email inquiring about prices.  

I did have to convince each one I didn't want "hog maul", but when I told them what I wanted it for, two of them considered it to be pork belly, and the one I ordered it from called it "fresh side".  That's what Dad had always called it, too, and I had never heard of referred to as "pork belly" until I came down with this sickness we call a hobby.  Anyway, I got it for $2.69/lb.  The best price I've seen for bacon on sale in the stores lately has been $4.09, so I'm good with $2.69.


----------



## eman

$2.69 - $2.89lb is the standard price per lb around here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---That's about it.

So far, I've never paid above $3, or less than $2.

Bear


----------



## confederateknowhow

Well, I was hoping to have some bellies by now. Unfortunately, due to certain event's, I don't have the extra funds for them at the moment. I have some parts I need to get for my Jeep, that's my daily driver and had an emergency tooth extraction for my five year old son last week. He fell on a playground at school and split one of his k-9's in half. Along with some other things that are going on in my life right now that I just can't avoid. Hopefully things will be better soon and I can get back to what I love...wish me luck Wednesday!


----------



## navyjeremy

Here in Italy I ordered some from the Commissary, took about a week to get here from Germany, but it was 1.54/lb.


----------



## alblancher

You may want to ask your butcher for "Green Bacon"  green meaning uncured.

That a good price at the commissary.


----------



## blacklab

Late on this thread here in Vancouver Wa usa right now $4.29 seen it as high as $4.79 That's at Butcher Boys on 4th plain. Looks like I'll be sticking to BBB.


----------



## dalglish

Blacklab said:


> Late on this thread here in Vancouver Wa usa right now $4.29 seen it as high as $4.79 That's at Butcher Boys on 4th plain. Looks like I'll be sticking to BBB.




Not that it's much cheaper but I got it at fubonn for $3.99/lb. it's very fresh and they have full slabs or will cut to size. Over in Portland on 82nd...

http://www.fubonn.com/


----------



## cgaengineer

Found some for $2.79 per pound at an asian market.


----------



## kevin13

FWIW...I paid $2.29/lb for a frozen Excel 13.5 lb belly from a local butcher a few weeks ago.  

Yesterday, I took my deer meat to a butcher I use that's about 45 min. from me and asked if they had any pork bellies.  They had just slaughtered some pigs earlier in the day and had some fresh available at $2.19/lb and they were alot thicker than the Excel I had gotten.  Picked up 4 of them since they looked so good.  Avg. weight of the 4 was about 14 lbs.


----------



## solaryellow

Picked up another case from Whole Foods today. Once I saw the price I asked them to order me another case.













Can't beat that price for pasture raised fresh pork belly. Gonna start some Pancetta this week.


----------



## alblancher

that must be a 5 belly case,  very good price,  I'm paying about 2.25 for a 3 belly case, never frozen, rind on


----------



## solaryellow

Believe it or not, it was a 3 belly case.


----------



## alblancher

Those are big bellies


----------



## solaryellow

The 13lbs was the little one. The other 2 are 22 and 18 lbs.


----------



## badbob

I haven't been able to find them here either!


----------



## mlrtime

crazy i just paid 5.49 at whole foods for a belly in ri.  Hell i work there, thats crazy.  I gotta talk to the meat tl.  What you have is the skin on spare ribs on and what not.  Mabey the belly they sell is all cleaned up. Cause thats nuts if not.  i m gonna print that pic an show him tell him this is what i want.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I'm sorry knowitall , but that's funny , with a name like you are using you just can't be telling stories like this , someone here will remember and sneak-up and bite you in the back-side .

Hehehe , just foolin' , I can do it today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is one I would get a spiral notebook and record , and read it before you start the next one , wait , and continue to keep a log of your cooks , this helps polish the edges some , we all must learn something each day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I used to but , after 60 , you just don't give a hoot..............

Have fun and.................


----------



## mlrtime

okay does this sound right, the meat manager said that pork side is belly and the it's 5.99 pound.  Thats crazy you pay 1.99 in nc and i pay 5.99 in ri.  He said it's more available in nc, true but something is not right here.  bAnybody in the meat industry have two cents on this one.


----------



## alelover

I think you need to find a different meat place. That's a good price Joel. I guess when I start makin bacon I'll go in on some with you. If that's OK.


----------



## eman

So you got 54.9 lbs of belly for the price of  one belly ??? NICE SCORE!!!!


----------



## eman

If you have a distributor in your area that sells to restraunts and small stores.  check w/ them .

 We have a few here and most of them will sell to the public.

 Their prices to you will also let you know how far your friendly butcher is bending you over.


----------



## alblancher

I picked up the bellies for the demo at N Fla gathering today and I ended up with a 5 belly case  63 lbs for 2.02 lb plus 7% sales tax.   Seems like the wholesaler sent them the 5 belly case instead of what I wanted the 3 belly case.  I did get a 20 cent per lb discount and I didn't want to hang them with the extra bellies so I took the entire case.


----------



## bigfish98

I am going to pick up a case at a local meat processor (makes sausages, bacon, ham, weiners, etc) today.  They sell them for $2 per pound.  Best price I could find in my area.  Local butchers wanted twice that.  Definitely worth a look if you have someone like that in your area.  Oh and another tip, if they say they don't have any don't just accept that and give up.  Ask them if they could get you some if you gave them a week or so notice.  The place I am going said they didn't have any, but the sales person didn't know that he could just ask the packers to set some aside.  He knows now!

Bigfish


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> I think you need to find a different meat place. That's a good price Joel. I guess when I start makin bacon I'll go in on some with you. If that's OK.




Sure Scott. I have another case on order now.


----------



## alelover

Thanks Joel. It will be a little while. I have got to convert my old fridge. That could be a good little project we can work on at the gathering. I have tools.


----------



## solaryellow

alelover said:


> Thanks Joel. It will be a little while. I have got to convert my old fridge. That could be a good little project we can work on at the gathering. I have tools.




Sure. Although I am not so far away that we can do it after all of the gatherings are done.


----------



## alelover

I was thinking if we got bored and wanted something to do.


----------



## jp61

I can't believe it.... been wanting to make some bacon for awhile now but wasn't too sure where to buy fresh bellies. Well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..... I just found my source, a two minute drive from my house! What a nice young man (owner) and very helpful also!  Put my order in for two fresh bellies rind/off at $2.09lb. From what I've seen in this thread, that is a great price! Also according to him, the price of pork is going 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  DOWN...... I hope he's right! I couldn't help myself and dropped $28 for some smoked goodies.....I think we both (owner and myself) deserved it


----------



## chilefarmer

Enjoyed all post on prices. Pork bellies here are hard to find. Got one from the local store $2.99 rind on. After the rind was removed not much left.

I just got another one from our local Mexican store, so far it looks really good. $2.68 pound weighed 16 pounds. Still looking for better meat and better prices.

CF


----------



## chilefarmer

Found pork belly today, food service vendor. Sysco co. Farmland brand, 65# case frozen $1.59 pound, rind on. I have no freezer space just now but hope to soon.

Best price I have found so far. CF


----------



## poopypuss

Call around to local small butchers.I just got a case of 5 full bellies, 56.4 lbs, for $1.90 a pound.Lately, single bellies have been going up in price averaging around $2.70 a pound in Eastern Pa.


----------



## ddemerath

Last Thursday I paid $3.59 for 2-12 lb bellies in Wisconsin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Could believe the price but after being out of my bacon for a month, I had to bite the bullet and fork over the dough!  What was sad was there were pork chops in the butchers case for $2.89 lb.  But like  I said, everybody wants the homemade bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's what I get for watching this forum!  Store bought just doesn't cut it anymore!


----------



## gretscher

I'm curing my first batch of pork bellies.  Never made bacon before.  Been in the fridge for less than one day.  This is an experiment for me I suppose.

I purchased the pork bellies for $2.49 per LB at the Chinese grocery store.  I guess that is the going rate around here.


----------



## mneeley490

Just bought a 12+ lb. belly today; my first one. My usual butcher shop wanted $4.49 lb. I went to H-Mart (which is a large Asian grocery store) and got some for $3.98 lb. (on special.) I guess that's the best we can do up here. Geez, I can get store bought bacon for less than that, but I want to try making some on my own.


----------



## ddemerath

DON'T DO IT!!  YOU WILL BE SPOILED FOR LIFE!  TRUST ME ON THIS!

But is all reality, it is hard to find better bacon.  I can't wait to smoke mine Tuesday night.


----------



## diesel

Ya.. don't do it..  and if you do, then don't share any of it..hahaha.. I cured some bellies a little over a year ago and we haven't stopped yet.  If you check out the prices of fresh cured bacon at you local Wholefoods or any specialty store it is like 7.99/8.99 a #.  So, even if you pay 3$ for it you are still doing good.


----------



## southernsausage

How long will dry-cured bacon keep in the fridge?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That depends on how you define "dry cured" bacon.
To me dry-cured and cold smoked bacon is shelf stable.
It'll last years in a fridge.
Others define it differently.

~Martin


----------



## alblancher

I think the biggest problem with storing dry cured bacon in the fridge is that it will continue to dry out and eventually become very tough.  I normally vacu pack and place in the freezer in maybe 1 lb chunks.  I find the bacon doesn't dry out and the flavors continue to come together.   I believe bacon frozen for a month or so taste better the bacon right out ot the smoker.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yeah, I wouldn't keep it in a fridge without being sealed.


~Martin


----------



## moikel

You guys are way out in front! Here I have to pay $12 per kg at retail butcher $9kg if I  go to the chinese outfit a couple of suburbs away. I just paid $18 a kg for free range ,I promised some bacon to my mate who is back here from Singapore .You can take meat out of Australia to Asia .Bacon in Singapore not great. Sydney one hell of an expensive city.


----------



## gretscher

I bought some from the Chinese market yesterday.  It was $2.49 a lb the other day but that was a sale price but when I purchased it yesterday it was $2.99 so I missed the great price. I'm American so I am not sure how much per KG that is but I guess I would convert it.  


Moikel said:


> You guys are way out in front! Here I have to pay $12 per kg at retail butcher $9kg if I  go to the chinese outfit a couple of suburbs away. I just paid $18 a kg for free range ,I promised some bacon to my mate who is back here from Singapore .You can take meat out of Australia to Asia .Bacon in Singapore not great. Sydney one hell of an expensive city.


----------



## mneeley490

I just discovered the other day, that Cash & Carry carries frozen 12 lb. boxes of rind-on pork belly for $2.12 a pound here. I don't know what the price is around the rest of the country. That'll be where I get it from now on, as soon as I go thru my first experiment. It was a little too smokey, but I'm determined not to waste it. Still have 8 pounds left.


----------



## gretscher

$2.12 is less than I can get it here so I find that to be a good price. 

Did you remove the rind before making it?  I do, well I've only made two, well one and the second is curing now.  I thought I am not gonna eat the rind and maybe the smoke will penetrate better if I remove the rind so I did so.  

Did you cold smoke or hot smoke?  Even tho hot smoke is not recommended I think I'll hot smoke some and cold smoke some just to experience the difference.


mneeley490 said:


> I just discovered the other day, that Cash & Carry carries frozen 12 lb. boxes of rind-on pork belly for $2.12 a pound here. I don't know what the price is around the rest of the country. That'll be where I get it from now on, as soon as I go thru my first experiment. It was a little too smokey, but I'm determined not to waste it. Still have 8 pounds left.


----------



## mneeley490

gretscher said:


> $2.12 is less than I can get it here so I find that to be a good price.
> 
> Did you remove the rind before making it?  I do, well I've only made two, well one and the second is curing now.  I thought I am not gonna eat the rind and maybe the smoke will penetrate better if I remove the rind so I did so.
> 
> Did you cold smoke or hot smoke?  Even tho hot smoke is not recommended I think I'll hot smoke some and cold smoke some just to experience the difference.


My original 12 lb. piece was already rind-off, so I didn't have to worry about it. I cold smoked for about 11 hours with an AMNPS filled with Pitmasters blend. The end product was a little too smokey for my tastes, so next time will be with apple or peach pellets for a lesser amount of time.


----------



## southernsausage

Thanks...Priceless Information!!!


----------



## gretscher

I don't like it when it comes with the rind.  The only two times I've made bacon (I'm on my second one now it's curing) it has come with the rind. Taking the rind of is a pain in the neck.  Some smoke it with it on and take it off after.  I think they do that because maybe it comes off easier but other than that I don't see the advantage of curing the rind and smoking it just to take it off.  I just imagine it comes off easier once smoked, even cold smoked.  I need to find a place without the rind.  I asked the meat counter guy if he'd take it off and his supervisor said no.  I thought they were concerned I meant take it off then pay for the weight of it minus the rind but I told them I mean I'd pay for the price of it with the rind of course but would they take it off after and the guy says no "too dangerous". I'm thinking your a butcher you can't be serious, you cut meat all day so how can this be dangerous.  Even I remove it and am careful.  I thought if they'd to it for me it would just be better that way for me.  But I'll keep on buying from them until I find a place that will remove the rind or it comes without the rind at a reasonable price.


mneeley490 said:


> My original 12 lb. piece was already rind-off, so I didn't have to worry about it. I cold smoked for about 11 hours with an AMNPS filled with Pitmasters blend. The end product was a little too smokey for my tastes, so next time will be with apple or peach pellets for a lesser amount of time.


----------



## hughart

just bought my first one. 13 lbs @ 2.59/ pound.


----------



## dragonmaster194

Hello, Just bought my first belly.  got an 8+vac sealed belly for $1.09/lb at the commissary at the AF base.  I also ordered core #1.  Can't wait for the cure to come and start.  Steve


----------



## chilefarmer

DM, great price, You gonna like the bacon, your hooked. CF


----------



## daveomak

Morning all,   I finally made it the 40 miles to the BIG smoker retailer in the area.... spoke with the owner and ordered a case of fresh bellies, rind on, at $2.05/#.... Sure beats the $3.79 for a pumped belly the other butcher quoted me....   he will be in my area on Thursday and will deliver it.... Saved an 80 mile round trip.....COOL.... He even gave me the recipe for his best selling slab bacon and sold me some of "his" cure/spice mix....   Ended up buying some chorizo and andouille from him to try....  I asked him if his chorizo was made from "pig lips and a$$ holes" like most chorizo and he laughed and said "it's pure pork butt"....  He said "If I like any of his stuff, just ask and he will give me the recipe".   I will thread this later... my first belly... wahoo....  I think I have found a new supplier...   Dave


----------



## chilefarmer

Dave sounds like you made a good score. Getting the recipes will be nice. keep us posted. CF


----------



## drdan

I think a dollor a lbs is fair. Pork is going for around 9.00 per lb live


----------



## drdan

Sorry I meant 90 cents a lbs live weight,


----------



## chilefarmer

News been saying there will be a shortage of pork. Then today they say, no shortage we just gonna raise the price.

Either way here I sit almost out of bacon. The last I bought not long ago was $1.59 pound. Quote now was $2.14 pound (same vendor) Sysco food service. I was real pleased today when I got a call on new price $1.76 pound. Also from Sysco foods. I ordered 8 belly's about 120 pounds. keep me busy for a few days. I am hoping they are nice and thick. CF


----------



## calebstringer

chilefarmer said:


> News been saying there will be a shortage of pork. Then today they say, no shortage we just gonna raise the price.
> 
> Either way here I sit almost out of bacon. The last I bought not long ago was $1.59 pound. Quote now was $2.14 pound (same vendor) Sysco food service. I was real pleased today when I got a call on new price $1.76 pound. Also from Sysco foods. I ordered 8 belly's about 120 pounds. keep me busy for a few days. I am hoping they are nice and thick. CF


Do you have to be a restaurant or anything to order from Sysco?


----------



## chilefarmer

Do you have to be a restaurant or anything to order from Sysco?

 I think this is true. But maybe you could find someone to order one for you. Most convince stores order from food service people. CF


----------



## calebstringer

Woot! Just found a local source...1.79/lb rind on, 1.99/lb rind off. Case minimum order, 5 bellies/ case, ~60 lbs/ case

I'm down for that!!

Everyone else I called, 3.19-5.09/ lb, one shop was over $8!!


----------



## chilefarmer

Yep, I to would be all over that. Good price. CF


----------



## ogre

That would be correct on the 9/11 refers to the weight range from 9 to 11 pounds a piece. My first real job was in a packing plant in Indiana. We sold a lot of pork ribs this way


----------

